

Facebook to use your address to confirm ad-driven purchases. - nmcfarl
http://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-is-quietly-ramping-up-a-product-that-kills-us-says-yahoo-source-2012-11

======
loceng
I think this method will have a lot of false positives. Facebook will want to
hope that they show the ads to people who will be buying the product anyway,
so they can take credit for the sale. I don't see it accurately keeping
track..

